# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Récord de mensajes de Xúquer

## Antonio Callejas

Fecha de Ingreso: enero-2009
Ubicación: Aguas abajo de Tous
Mensajes: 1.001 
Poder de Credibilidad: 15 


El gran gurú del foro, el amigo Xúquer, acaba de romper la barrera del sonido (perdón, la barrera de mensajes)... ¡¡UN MILLAR!!...

Qué cumplas muchos más amigo :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Fecha de Ingreso: enero-2009
> Ubicación: Aguas abajo de Tous
> Mensajes: 1.001 
> Poder de Credibilidad: 15 
> 
> 
> El gran gurú del foro, el amigo Xúquer, acaba de romper la barrera del sonido (perdón, la barrera de mensajes)... ¡¡UN MILLAR!!...
> 
> Qué cumplas muchos más amigo


Así es!!!
enhorabuena!!

ahí va una tarta para celebralro.

Espero que te guste el chocolate y los lacasitos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Xuquer!.
Creo que todos hemos aprendido un poco gracias a tí. :Smile: 

Un abrazo
Sergi

----------


## FEDE

Mi enhorabuena Xuquer, espero que sean muchisimos más y seguir aprendiendo de ti, ahora lo de subir fotos me lo tienes que explicar en persona  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , gracias por tan buenos ratos que me as hecho pasar leiendo tus comentarios un saludo y un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Pues eso Xúquer, felicidades, no nos conocemos pero es un honor aprender de gente como vosotros tantas cosas en éste foro, ojala y alcance yo algún día esa cifra...
Sigo aprendiendo de los sabios de embalses.net!

----------


## juanlo

Felicidades Maestro. Que sumes muchos más.
Un fuerte abrazo, compañero  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xuquer

Hoooooola Compinches  :Big Grin:   gracias pero no se merece tanto alboroto, la mayoria de mis mensajes han sido de "hola bienvenido..." y poco más, de todos modos es un honor y me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a esta gran familia de Embalses.net.
Espero seguir contando con tan buena gente como vosotros aqui en el foro, gracias a Antonio Callejas, a Luján, a Sergi 1907, a Fede, a REEGE, a Juanlo y a todos en general, gracias de corazón. :Wink:

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Bueno, enhorabuena, deberías escribir a embalses.net para que en vez de seguir siendo moderador, te hagan socio honorario o otra mención mas significativa.

Un abrazo y Saludos

----------


## Xuquer

> Bueno, enhorabuena, deberías escribir a embalses.net para que en vez de seguir siendo moderador, te hagan socio honorario o otra mención mas significativa.
> 
> Un abrazo y Saludos



ja ja ja , que weno, tu y algunos otros nos habeis mostrado con todo lujo de detalles las tablas, los Ojos, el molino, el puente Griñon  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Yo no conocia nada de esos bellos parajes  :Frown: 

gracias  :Wink:

----------

